# Can we use new sc t3000 epson printer for sublimation?



## izyan (Jul 23, 2013)

Need epson 7700 and 9700 . I heard its discontinue. Can we use new sc t3000 epson printer for sublimation.


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

I have the same question


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes. Johnson Plastics is selling the T-series.

Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, do you have any recommendations for a CIS?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

TheRealMrCrowley said:


> Thank you, do you have any recommendations for a CIS?


Best bet would be to call Johnson, however, according to the *brochure*, the printers have a cart system that accepts 110, 350, or 700ml carts.


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

the t3000 can be both a closed and open system. I thought that meant the option of using cartridges or bulk inks depending on your setup. Unless I'm mistaken.

Anyways thanks for the info. Appreciate it


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how Johnson sells the 24" and 36" printers. You can use blank carts but will they push Sawgrass inks? 

I suppose they might have to on those units, however, on the 44", one can use the ink of their choice. 

IMHO, I feel 700ml is a ton of ink in a cart. Not sure you need much more bulk than that.


Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

True, it will take a lot of printing to go through that much ink. I just figured it would be cheaper in the long run to have a CIS


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

TheRealMrCrowley said:


> True, it will take a lot of printing to go through that much ink. I just figured it would be cheaper in the long run to have a CIS


Not if you are buying a ink in liters, such as JTeck, etc.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

The prefilled cartridges are 700ml. You can use refillable cartridges as well but if you use the prefilled sawgrass will cover any warranty fixes for first year if epson does not cover something.

Kevin Lumberg
Johnson Plastics
[email protected]

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

